# Does HGVC even use ROFR any more?



## Tcherniaev (Mar 15, 2013)

I just closed on 4800 EOY 1 bedroom in Orlando for $200 plus closing costs. HGVC did not hesitate to sign off on ROFR. So they are not buying back platinum weeks for basically free.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow that's a great deal. What resort was that?


----------



## GregT (Mar 15, 2013)

That is a great deal -- congratulations!   Like Steve, would be curious to know which property it was -- hopefully a lower MF property and you really have a bargain!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Tcherniaev (Mar 15, 2013)

GregT said:


> That is a great deal -- congratulations!   Like Steve, would be curious to know which property it was -- hopefully a lower MF property and you really have a bargain!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



It's SeaWorld. It is EOY, but I already own HGVC timeshare, so this is just an extra boost of points EOY.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is how it has been with Marriott for years.  Hopefully this will mean cheaper resales for me in a year or so.  I am itching to buy a larger point contract but I'm not ready to make an offer just yet.  

I'm debating between HGVC or Hyatt.  I love the Hyatt ski resorts but I may like the multiple HGVC and affiliate locations, more.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 15, 2013)

could be the EOY.  Perhaps they are only taking every years.  Not sure, but that is indeed a great deal.


----------



## GregT (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you buy this from a PCC or from an individual?  That really is a good price and I would buy more at that price (even at 10x that price). 

I thought these were still selling for close to $1/point.  Did I miss another price drop like 2009/2010?   

Thanks!


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 17, 2013)

GregT said:


> Did you buy this from a PCC or from an individual?  That really is a good price and I would buy more at that price (even at 10x that price).
> 
> I thought these were still selling for close to $1/point.  Did I miss another price drop like 2009/2010?
> 
> Thanks!



You're gonna need more vacation time first! ;-)


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 17, 2013)

Tcherniaev said:


> HGVC did not hesitate to sign off on ROFR



This does not sound like the HGVC rofr dept, they take the full 30 days to issue rofr.  I'd be suspicious that the rofr is fraudulent if this is a PCC and you closed fast.


----------



## psychjoe (Mar 19, 2013)

They seem to have a lot of inventory right now with the expansion (Elara etc).  Maybe they're dialing back the ROFR temporarily.


----------



## presley (Mar 19, 2013)

Whoever sent in the information could have fudged on the purchase price.  I know my resales (bought on Ebay) usually show a different price on the deed than what the contract said and was paid.  

Although, that would be out of character for HGVC to sign off so soon.  They had been taking a full month and sometimes even longer than a month to sign off.  

Congrats at any rate.  Sounds like the type of deal we'd all like.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Mar 27, 2013)

*an update*

Just a quick update, I called HGVC transfer desk and they confirmed that they signed off on ROFR (took them about a week to sign off). Now waiting on HGVC to complete the transfer. Sales price on ROFR was listed accurately.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 27, 2013)

Tcherniaev,

Where did you buy the week? on a website or via a broker?


----------



## JudyS (Mar 27, 2013)

Uh-oh, hearing about such a great bargain is triggering my timeshare addiction! There may be a HGVC membership in my future!



jdunn1 said:


> This is how it has been with Marriott for years.  Hopefully this will mean cheaper resales for me in a year or so.  I am itching to buy a larger point contract but I'm not ready to make an offer just yet....


I am confused by this. I thought Marriott was being rather aggressive with ROFR lately?


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not at all.  Marriott will buy back timeshares from owners but they are buying back timeshares on the cheap.  I do not follow that process nearly as close as other tuggers but an example would be a Marriott owner calling to sell back their platinum Manor Club week to Marriott.  Odds are, Marriott will offer to buy it back on the spot (still takes a couple months to close) for about 1,500 net to the seller.  Not exactly an offer to die for but in most cases Marriott will buy back your platinum week and some gold weeks.

Just to see what they would offer I called about Marriott buying back my platinum plus 4th of July OceanWatch week.  Their offer was something like 7,200 net to me.  If I had ocean front, I think the offer was 1k more.  So as you can see even the most high demand weeks will not fetch a pretty penny from Marriott, but I'm not aware of any Platinum weeks Marriott will not buy back right now -- just for pennies on the dollar.

I haven't heard of many properties being lost to ROFR with Marriott, more that Marriott is buying back weeks from owners directly.  At least there is a quick out for some Marriott owners right now.





JudyS said:


> Uh-oh, hearing about such a great bargain is triggering my timeshare addiction! There may be a HGVC membership in my future!
> 
> I am confused by this. I thought Marriott was being rather aggressive with ROFR lately?


----------



## presley (Mar 27, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Tcherniaev,
> 
> Where did you buy the week? on a website or via a broker?



I'd love to know this, also.


----------



## Remy (Mar 28, 2013)

I just had a 7,000 point Platinum 2br Vegas Strip bought back through ROFR on the 26th.


----------



## GregT (Mar 28, 2013)

Remy said:


> I just had a 7,000 point Platinum 2br Vegas Strip bought back through ROFR on the 26th.



What was the price?  Thanks (and sorry...)!


----------



## Tcherniaev (Mar 28, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Tcherniaev,
> 
> Where did you buy the week? on a website or via a broker?



I purchased it on the eBay. Donate for Cause was the seller, ResortClosings.com handled the title work. I called HGVC today and they confirmed that they are working on finishing the transfer. It has been recorded, but it takes HGVC two weeks to transfer it in their system (good thing they charge $399 handling the transfer, otherwise it may have taken even longer  )I will update when it actually appears in my account.


----------



## Julian926 (Mar 28, 2013)

Remy said:


> I just had a 7,000 point Platinum 2br Vegas Strip bought back through ROFR on the 26th.



Curious about the price too.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Apr 8, 2013)

*update on purchase*

Just want to give an update regarding my eBay purchase. I called HGVC today, and my transfer is all finished and shows up in my online account. Took about 3 months, which is normal for this kind of thing. 

Final summary is as follows:

4800 points SeaWorld EOY starting in 2013 (with all 2013 points available)

Passed ROFR within a week of being submitted.

Price was $220 plus closing costs and 2013 maintenance (closing costs were $400 for title work and $400 to HGVC for the resort transfer fee). 

Conclusion: HGVC is not very interested in buying back Platinum one bedroom units, at least not at SeaWorld and not EOY.


----------



## Remy (Apr 8, 2013)

GregT said:


> What was the price?  Thanks (and sorry...)!



$9,800 before closing costs


----------



## HGVCorNOT (Apr 10, 2013)

We won a unit on EBAY. 7000 points for $6020 in Vegas. We started the process this week so will keep you posted. but it seems like based on your experience that Hilton will use their ROFR.


----------



## HGVCorNOT (May 1, 2013)

I had 9600 points in HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT WAIKOLOA BEACH RESORT bought back by hilton yesterday using ROFR.

my purchase price was $10K


----------



## GregT (May 1, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> I had 9600 points in HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT WAIKOLOA BEACH RESORT bought back by hilton yesterday using ROFR.
> 
> my purchase price was $10K



Wow -- I would have thought that would have made it through -- good luck on the next one!

Best,

Greg


----------



## RX8 (May 1, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> I had 9600 points in HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT WAIKOLOA BEACH RESORT bought back by hilton yesterday using ROFR.
> 
> my purchase price was $10K



I think you should change your name from HGVCorNOT to just HGVC. 

Based on your previous posts you have won the following auctions:

7000 HGVC in Vegas
6200 HGVC Seapointe
7000 HGVC Club Fiesta

You lost out on 9600 HGVC Waikolia when Hilton exercised ROFR but you also posted recently of wanting to buy 8400 HGVC points.

Are you trying to corner the market?


----------



## Julian926 (May 2, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> I had 9600 points in HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT WAIKOLOA BEACH RESORT bought back by hilton yesterday using ROFR.
> 
> my purchase price was $10K



I would've guessed this would pass. I'm wondering if HGVC is getting stricter. 

Good luck finding one.


----------



## redwing22 (May 2, 2013)

FYI - My MIL just had a 4,800 package at I-Drive pass ROFR for $4,500.


----------



## HGVCorNOT (May 2, 2013)

trying to buy few and hoping that some will pass the ROFR. not sure what cornering the market means.

looking for the 8400 and above packages.


----------



## SmithOp (May 2, 2013)

Julian926 said:


> I would've guessed this would pass. I'm wondering if HGVC is getting stricter.
> 
> Good luck finding one.



Location, location, location coupled with demand from Asian market.  They can RE-sell that 9600 for 3-4 times rofr.  I think on the Hawaii point contracts over 7k you are going to have to pay closer to $2 a point to clear rofr, unless its EOY for $10k that should pass easy.


----------



## SmithOp (May 2, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> trying to buy few and hoping that some will pass the ROFR. not sure what cornering the market means.
> 
> looking for the 8400 and above packages.



So you are building a large point bank, are you going to start taking a lot of vacations or do you have other uses for a lot of points?  

Cornering a market is buying up all the supply of a commodity, to control price or supply possibly.


----------



## HGVCorNOT (May 2, 2013)

I am planning to use HHONORS points and take lots of vacations


----------



## SmithOp (May 2, 2013)

I hope that was a typo, please tell us you are not planning on converting HGVC points to HHONORS points and staying in hotels!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188084


----------



## HGVCorNOT (May 2, 2013)

I am  , i know it not much of a value but with the 5th night free and the benefits of a diamond i get a good treatment in asia


----------



## SmithOp (May 2, 2013)

Hey whatever works for you, no lectures from me...


----------



## Julian926 (May 3, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> So you are building a large point bank, are you going to start taking a lot of vacations or do you have other uses for a lot of points?
> 
> Cornering a market is buying up all the supply of a commodity, to control price or supply possibly.



Ah, good to know about Hawaii.  But I think he also lost rofr in Las Vegas where there's a lot of supply.


----------



## SmithOp (May 3, 2013)

Julian926 said:


> Ah, good to know about Hawaii.  But I think he also lost rofr in Las Vegas where there's a lot of supply.



HGVC is taking over operations on a lot of supply (Trump and Elara) but are they selling those?  I haven't seen any reports of people buying a true HGVC unit at Elara, I don't think they exist, a myth.  I stayed there in Dec and the only building activity I saw was one column draped in the lobby and an artist concept picture on an easel.

He hasn't reported the Vegas sale rofr result, it's a good buy if it holds at less than $1/point.


----------



## Julian926 (May 3, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> HGVC is taking over operations on a lot of supply (Trump and Elara) but are they selling those?  I haven't seen any reports of people buying a true HGVC unit at Elara, I don't think they exist, a myth.  I stayed there in Dec and the only building activity I saw was one column draped in the lobby and an artist concept picture on an easel.
> 
> He hasn't reported the Vegas sale rofr result, it's a good buy if it holds at less than $1/point.



Yeah, I might've mistaken him for someone else on this thread.  Interestingly, there's someone from this thread who lost ROFR for $9,800 (7000 pt unit) in LV.   I thought you could go below the $1:1  ratio, but it doesn't seem like that's the case.  Or, is it on a case-to-case basis for HGVC?


----------



## Remy (May 3, 2013)

Julian926 said:


> Yeah, I might've mistaken him for someone else on this thread.  Interestingly, there's someone from this thread who lost ROFR for $9,800 (7000 pt unit) in LV.   I thought you could go below the $1:1  ratio, but it doesn't seem like that's the case.  Or, is it on a case-to-case basis for HGVC?



All of the HGVC ROFR units are based upon inventory and sales at the time they are presented. There is such a thing as "sneaking one through" when supply has vastly exceeded demand in their calculations and they allow a lower-price unit to slide. We rarely hear about it because brokers will generally talk buyers into paying a price that is over the average ROFR price using a "let's beat ROFR" argument.


----------



## HGVCorNOT (May 7, 2013)

another ROFR was used against me :-(

7000 points at seaworld. won on eBay for ~$6600


----------



## efalkowski (May 7, 2013)

Hilton must be using ROFR on the higher point contracts only.... I just found out today that they waived ROFR on my 2 first purchases. 5,000 annual SeaWorld and 3,400 EOY at LV Strip. Won them on Ebay, so purchases prices were cheap. $1,600 and $700 respectively, with free closings.  Deeds have been recorded and I'm just waiting for the name transfer from HGVC.  Seems to be going quick and smooth for me!


----------



## HGVCorNOT (May 14, 2013)

passed ROFR on a 7000 GVC points annually in Vegas (platinum). price was $7145

also became HGVC owner with 6200 points at carlsbad. no ROFR!

I am a HGVC member now!


----------



## Julian926 (May 14, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> passed ROFR on a 7000 GVC points annually in Vegas (platinum). price was $7145
> 
> also became HGVC owner with 6200 points at carlsbad. no ROFR!
> 
> I am a HGVC member now!



Congrats on your new vacation club!


----------



## alwysonvac (May 14, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> I am planning to use HHONORS points and take lots of vacations



Congratulations on becoming a HGVC member.

Since your strategy is to use your Club points for hotel stays, just keep in mind that HHonors conversion value will decrease almost yearly between HHonors program structure changes, changing award categories and increasing maintenance fees. Take your trips now and don't hoard HHonors points.

NOTE: All airline frequent flyer, credit card reward and hotel reward programs go through point devaluation and some are more frequent than others. 

SOME EXAMPLES
Years ago, HHonors had the following VIP awards
ALON - Six free nights for two at a Hilton Hawaiian resort for 100K 
TEEN - Six free nights for two at selected HHonors golf resorts in the U.S. 100k 
GLON - Six free nights for two at participating HHonors hotels worldwide for 100K
GLONP - Six free nights for two at participating Premium HHonors hotels worldwide for 150k GLONP 
NOTE: Back then a lot of the Hilton Properties fell into the GLON bucket. So one could easy book a stay worldwide for 100,000 HHonor points. A one bedroom platinum owner (4800 HGVC Points) could convert their HGVC to HHonors points to get the six night VIP award for 100,000 points.

In 2000, I could book a trip for 6 nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village for *100,000 HHonors points *using the VIP ALON award. 
In 2013 that same trip I took to Oahu will cost me at high season 300,000 HHonors points as a HHonors Gold Elite Member.

In 1998, I could book a trip for 6 nights at a premier international hotels for *150,000 HHonors* points using the VIP GLONP award. 
In 2013 that same trip I took to London will cost me at high season 400,000 HHonors points as a HHonors Gold Elite Member.


----------



## MelanieB (Jun 3, 2013)

My recent eBay purchase must have passed ROFR, since I just got a copy of the deed.  4800 1-bedroom platinum at the Las Vegas Strip for $3450 +closing.

This was exactly the contract I wanted at a price I'm very comfortable with, so I couldn't be happier.  I'm entirely new to timeshares and learned a massive amount from these boards prior to buying.  Thanks to all for your past posts!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 3, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Hey whatever works for you, no lectures from me...



I think it is comforting for many people to check out from a top hotel with almost no bill to pay. Maintenance fee bill is paid just the way you pay your property taxes on your house (once a year). After you pay the bill and do not count the dollar per point value for HHonors points that you paid (after converting HGVC points to hotel points), enjoying vacations can be relatively easy for many.


----------



## dunwu (Jun 11, 2013)

My first HGVC timeshare, 4,800 pts 1br @ south beach, passed ROFR at $4200:whoopie:


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 28, 2013)

We were looking at a 1bd Plat 4800 Pts LV Strip for $6500 and Hilton bought it back.  
We were told they are actively sellling at that location currently.
These units have low mf's right now but it looks like they are being subsidized.  At some point they will return to market levels we were told.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 28, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> We were looking at a 1bd Plat 4800 Pts LV Strip for $6500 and Hilton bought it back.
> We were told they are actively sellling at that location currently.
> These units have low mf's right now but it looks like they are being subsidized.  At some point they will return to market levels we were told.



Was the ROFR recently?  $6500 seems high based especially since platinum 7000 points seem to be moving to slightly above a $1 a point.


----------



## mommaO3 (Jun 29, 2013)

RX8 said:


> Was the ROFR recently?  $6500 seems high based especially since platinum 7000 points seem to be moving to slightly above a $1 a point.



Hilton exercised ROFR at this location (vegas strip), 7000 annual points for $12,000 recently.
I would jump and buy another 7000 point week if I can pay $1 per point!


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 29, 2013)

RX8 said:


> Was the ROFR recently?  $6500 seems high based especially since platinum 7000 points seem to be moving to slightly above a $1 a point.



we were going to try for $6,000 first but they purchased it for the asking price of $6,500 two days ago.

Cheapest asking I'm seeing for 7000 pts is $11,000 .... where are you seeing them for $1 / pt ????


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 29, 2013)

.......................


----------



## RX8 (Jun 29, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> we were going to try for $6,000 first but they purchased it for the asking price of $6,500 two days ago.
> 
> Cheapest asking I'm seeing for 7000 pts is $11,000 .... where are you seeing them for $1 / pt ????



Actually i said slightly above $1 a point.  I guess it depends on which location but I base it on what I have read recently as well as follow some resellers.   The OP on this thread had a 4800 pt pass ROFR at just $200.  I recently received a "hot offer" email from Judi Koz for a Las Vegas 7000 platinum for $8500.  Also at her website there is a 4800 point as low as $3500 (and I would think as a Hilton reseller that she is in tune with ROFR).  Finally, if I remember correctly there was another recent post of someone who had a 7000 platinum pass ROFR at about $6300.

Edited:  here is the link for 7000 points post.  It passed at $6100 plus fees and was November '12.  And I didn't think my memory was very good past 30 days...  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183270&highlight=Seaworld+ROFR


----------



## cburchett (Jul 1, 2013)

We just closed on 9600 Seaworld resale for 14k. MF only $940/yr. Hilton signed off on ROFR. We lost one to ROFR in Feb same points, same price at The Strip. So looks like Hilton is more lax than earlier this year.


----------



## NonnieB (Jul 2, 2013)

*Just closed.*

Well Tug'rs after a lot of study and a big dose of courage last month, I bought (platinum) valued annual points at Parc Soleil on ebay - to expand our ownership for our growing family of kids/grandkids.  Never bought on ebay, bought from the dude that got mixed reviews here at TUG (luky 987).

We bought for less than $2 a point - and we passed ROFR and closed painlessly.  The closing was handled by a group in Ohio, not the Ca group I read a lot of complaints about.  I frankly did not expect this to pass ROFR based on everything I had heard from others.  Perhaps these decisions are quite fluid based on sales in a given month or whatever.  Orlando is what the family wanted, and we really like PS.  

It took Hilton the full thirty days to make up their mind but in the end, we got it.

Just another data point for this thread.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally put in an offer last week and now we wait for Hilton on a LV Strip 5000 pts unit.

Here's hoping we finally seal the deal.


----------



## lisae (Jul 4, 2013)

*HGVC I-Drive (Tuscany) 7000 Platinum Points Annual*

HGVC just waived on this pp was 7750.00 2013 usage. Buyer backed out PM if interested


----------



## HGVCorNOT (Jul 4, 2013)

*Closed on 2 properties*

Orlando 7000 annual points for  $6600
parc soleil 9600 annual points for $13500 (this is1100 MFs a year)


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone know what 2BR Golds at SeaWorld (5000 points) are currently passing in ROFR?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 15, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Anyone know what 2BR Golds at SeaWorld (5000 points) are currently passing in ROFR?


From what I have read, it is pretty rare for HGVC to exercise ROFR on _any _Gold week -- they stick almost exclusively to Platinum weeks.

Kurt


----------

